# First adder of the year



## Sparko

As it was a warm-ish day on Wednesday I decided to head to my local hotspot and was greeted by this very angry little fella:


----------



## Donnie76

Great find, did you see him up in the stockton on tees area?


----------



## Agate

Sparko said:


> As it was a warm-ish day on Wednesday I decided to head to my local hotspot and was greeted by this very angry little fella:
> 
> image


Awesome! Lots of native snakes round my way - apparently. Try as I may none of them revealed themselves to me last year :sad: but this year I hope to be luckier. Particularly want to spot some natrix natrix.


----------



## Sparko

Donnie76 said:


> Great find, did you see him up in the stockton on tees area?


Thanks : victory: I found him in the Durham Dales, which are only about 45 minutes drive from here.




Agate said:


> Awesome! Lots of native snakes round my way - apparently. Try as I may none of them revealed themselves to me last year :sad: but this year I hope to be luckier. Particularly want to spot some natrix natrix.


You might already know this but with adders, and I imagine even grass snakes, you've got to get the timing right. For example, at this time of year and with the way the weather it is then you want to be out on a sunny day at between noon and 1pm for your best chance of finding them.

It's my mission to find a grass snake this year as I've never seen one, though they aren't as numerous in this part of the country as in other areas.


----------



## Ronster

Great pic! I like very near to Bradgate Park, in Leicestershire, Adders & Grass snakes, aplenty...but I've never seen either :|


----------



## slippery42

Sparko said:


> Thanks : victory: I found him in the Durham Dales, which are only about 45 minutes drive from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might already know this but with adders, and I imagine even grass snakes, you've got to get the timing right. For example, at this time of year and with the way the weather it is then you want to be out on a sunny day at between noon and 1pm for your best chance of finding them.
> 
> It's my mission to find a grass snake this year as I've never seen one, though they aren't as numerous in this part of the country as in other areas.


Personally speaking noon to 1pm is too late!

Most of mine are early morning in April. Near noon is ok earlier in the year.


----------



## slippery42

Ronster said:


> Great pic! I like very near to Bradgate Park, in Leicestershire, Adders & Grass snakes, aplenty...but I've never seen either :|


You are lucky as we only have adders here! No grass snakes in this region!


----------



## laurencea

great shot!

i found 5 adders on good friday... it was cold, but sunny. grass snakes aren't so tough and need it to warm up a bit.

i did have 14 common lizards at the london wetland centre on sunday, only 2 slow worms though


----------



## mcdougle

Sparko said:


> Thanks : victory: I found him in the Durham Dales, which are only about 45 minutes drive from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might already know this but with adders, and I imagine even grass snakes, you've got to get the timing right. For example, at this time of year and with the way the weather it is then you want to be out on a sunny day at between noon and 1pm for your best chance of finding them.
> 
> It's my mission to find a grass snake this year as I've never seen one, though they aren't as numerous in this part of the country as in other areas.


this is a grass snake i found last year 









and one the year before that 









and the year before that my dad saved one who had been stabbed with a pitch fork in some ones compost heap in the winter kept her till spring so she would get some proper strength back and she ended up laying eggs of which these hatched and we released on my dads land


----------



## mcdougle

apparently we have adders where i live but i have only ever found grass snakes, slow worms and lizards (green lizards) cant remenber what type they are lol actualy last year i nearly cut the heads of a frog and a slow worm siting within a meter of each other while using the strimmer, their lucky i'v got skills lol i'm like a ninja with a strimmer bow down and prais my godliness :notworthy: lmao


----------



## Jstephen

Sparko said:


> As it was a warm-ish day on Wednesday I decided to head to my local hotspot and was greeted by this very angry little fella:
> 
> image


Wow great find!


----------

